

The DAU Onion - dshankar
http://www.judegomila.com/post/54231298384/the-dau-onion

======
brymaster
DAU? Wait a minute, I've seen this acronym before

[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/DAU#Acronym_2](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/DAU#Acronym_2)

